# Looking for size 55 and 54 Prince frame or bike pictures



## Mirra (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi, I am looking for some Pinarello Prince pictures in frame size 55 and 54. 
I've seen many smaller and lager ones but I am not sure I've seen any pictures with size 55 or 54 frames yet.
Can you help me and post some? Color doesn't matter. Thanks!


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

55cm from ebay


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Btw, a teammate of mine rides a 55cm Prince. Not a whole lot different than all the other sizes displayed here and elsewhere. 
What is it that you are seeking to learn?
Prince Geometry


----------



## Mirra (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for the picture. It is not the best angle to compare but better than nothing. 

How tall is your team mate who rides the prince 55?
I am not sure if I should take the 55 or if I am also able to ride the 54 with a slightly longer stem too. My inseam is 85cm. I am 183cm tall. 
Small frames just look better in my eyes. The size 56 for example looks really huge.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Mirra said:


> Thanks for the picture. It is not the best angle to compare but better than nothing.
> How tall is your team mate who rides the prince 55?
> I am not sure if I should take the 55 or if I am also able to ride the 54 with a slightly longer stem too. My inseam is 85cm. I am 183cm tall.
> Small frames just look better in my eyes. The size 56 for example looks really huge.


My teammate is approx 5 feet 11 inches = 180.3cm, inseam unkown but he is long wasted / short legs. I believe he uses a 110 or 120mm stem but not sure? He also wears a size 45.5 Sidi and they over-lap his front wheel...

*I am exactly your size = 183cm / 85cm inseam.
I ride a 56cm Prince w/120mm stem. Size 45 Sidi w/no over-lap. 
If I rode a 55cm, I would need a 130mm stem to duplicate this fit... YMMV*

As a rule Pina's run large. I normally ride a 57cm but the 57.5 Prince is way too big for me. HTH


----------



## the genie (May 10, 2008)

I believe the 56cm to be the best proportioned, aesthetically speaking, of all Prince sizes. Even more so when factoring in the Bora wheelset, a properly extended Tail seatpost, and a 120 Talon bar. All items adding a visual balance that completes the frame perfectly, all dimensions working in total harmony.

...And it so happens that it's the right size for me. Life is good.


----------



## iridepinarello (Feb 22, 2009)

Mirra said:


> Hi, I am looking for some Pinarello Prince pictures in frame size 55 and 54.
> I've seen many smaller and lager ones but I am not sure I've seen any pictures with size 55 or 54 frames yet.
> Can you help me and post some? Color doesn't matter. Thanks!



Here's my 54cm - I'm 6' tall and it fits like a glove.


----------



## Mirra (Feb 18, 2009)

iridepinarello said:


> Here's my 54cm - I'm 6' tall and it fits like a glove.


Thank you. How long is your inseam and what size is your stem?
Btw.: Is the Talon handlebar measured edge - edge or center - center?


----------

